
Opera accused of offering predatory loans through Android apps - Ice_cream_suit
https://www.engadget.com/2020/01/19/opera-accused-of-predatory-loan-apps/
======
Ice_cream_suit
"Opera has now also made a similar and dramatic pivot into predatory short-
term loans in Africa and India, deploying deceptive ‘bait and switch’ tactics
to lure in borrowers and charging egregious interest rates ranging from
~365-876%."

[https://hindenburgresearch.com/opera-phantom-of-the-
turnarou...](https://hindenburgresearch.com/opera-phantom-of-the-turnaround/)

